# Thai Local ATM card



## chatchai (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here, I want to know if a thai local bank issued ATM card can withdraw cash for ATM machine of other banks, for example, a Bangkok bank ATM card to a siam commercial bank ATM machine? thank you in advnce.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

chatchai said:


> Hi, I'm new here, I want to know if a thai local bank issued ATM card can withdraw cash for ATM machine of other banks, for example, a Bangkok bank ATM card to a siam commercial bank ATM machine? thank you in advnce.


Yes it can. There is normally a small charge (20 baht) if you use your local Thai bank ATM card to withdraw cash from another Thai bank's ATM. I have an SCB ATM card and often use it to get cash from a different bank's ATM if a convenient SCB machine is not available.


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

You ATM card may have a symbol on it, showing which network it belongs to. Find a corresponding ATM and you should be okay.


----------



## chatchai (Mar 20, 2017)

thank you my friends


----------

